# Please recommend Bluetooth phone



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm currently on Verizon. As I see it, I can get a V710 and hope that the firmware gets fixed so the V710 works. Or, I could switch carriers, which would be a hassle, but which I'm willing to do. Or, I could wait to see if the 710 works, and then decide. Anyone know when the 710 problems are claimed to be fixed by?

I'd like a phone that connects via BT and lets me dial names/numbers via voice.

I'd also like a charger for the car, because I usually leave the phone in the car. But, I'd want the charger to go inside that console thingy in my 545 - there's nowhere else to put the phone. Anyone done this?

I'd also be interested (maybe) in email, if I can get it on a phone that isn't huge.

Any recommendations would be very welcome!

Thanks.

- Dave


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I'm currently on Verizon. As I see it, I can get a V710 and hope that the firmware gets fixed so the V710 works. Or, I could switch carriers, which would be a hassle, but which I'm willing to do. Or, I could wait to see if the 710 works, and then decide. Anyone know when the 710 problems are claimed to be fixed by?
> 
> I'd like a phone that connects via BT and lets me dial names/numbers via voice.
> 
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79795

Looks like coffeeman is in battle with them now.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks. So it sounds like Coffeeman may get the answers to my questions about the 710. What about the alternatives? I'm really not very phone savvy, and am wondering what my best option is.


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Thanks. So it sounds like Coffeeman may get the answers to my questions about the 710. What about the alternatives? I'm really not very phone savvy, and am wondering what my best option is.


Me either when it comes to bluetooth. I'm with Sprint, who currently doesn't have any offerings. I don't want to switch carriers either since I get a really good discount through my company. As a matter of fact, I don't even like talking on the phone!!  A couple of my friends have the Motorola V600 and seem to like it. I don't think they use the bluetooth for voice communications - data sync only.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I saw the 710 for the first time yesterday. Much bigger than I expected. So big that I wont be purchasing it as I had planned. I didnt like the way the lens of the camera sits so high off the face of the phone.

I really want the Razr but cant justify the price at this point. Anyone know when and who will roll out the Razr next. Hopefully competition will drive down the price a little.


----------



## Rangerfan (Mar 6, 2004)

I've got a V710 and I use it with a BT headset. I also have the BT setup in the X5, and while it works well enough, I prefer the headset. When there are others in my car, I don't really want the call on speaker, and the headset allows me freedom inside and outside the car. It has the same voice recognition that the car system has, so the lack of OBEX in the current V710 firmware doesn't really make a difference to me. That being said, I love the V710 overall, with or without the OBEX support. Hope the update is released soon though.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Treo 650


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Anything from Ericsson. The best overall BT implementation of any phone brand I've seen. I want to move to a Treo650GSM when they're out, but I'm afraid the BT implementation is going to sux0r.


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I'm currently on Verizon. As I see it, I can get a V710 and hope that the firmware gets fixed so the V710 works. Or, I could switch carriers, which would be a hassle, but which I'm willing to do. Or, I could wait to see if the 710 works, and then decide. Anyone know when the 710 problems are claimed to be fixed by?
> 
> I'd like a phone that connects via BT and lets me dial names/numbers via voice.
> 
> ...


Dave, having spent way too much time on this question, I'll share my experience:

1: The Motorola V551 from Cingular is fully compatable with the 2005 X5's Bluetooth. You need to make sure that the phone serial number ends in anything other than "AA", so you don't experience the dreaded "White Screen" after each in car use. Other than Cingular's spotty service coverage, the V551 is a good bet. Currently, there is not a BMW cradle available for the V551.

2: The Motorola V600 from T-Mobile is great, and a little smaller than the V551, but I have found 1 quirk with the V600. If your phone is set to vibrate, soft, or silent, everytime the phone pairs with the X , Bluetooth will change the ringer to "loud", so when the phone rings in the car, the V600 will ring loud, and so will the X5 (through the speakers). When you shut off the X5, and the Bluetooth connection is lost, the phone reverts back to whatever ring setting you had it set for before Bluetooth changed it. BTW, the V551 does not have this problem. Like Cingular, T-Mobile's service coverage is less than great in my area.

3: The V710 from the thieves at Verizon has the OBEX disabled, so your phone book will not transfer. This will require you to use the handset to dial out, or if you install BMW's voice recognition module, you can dial by voice. The V710 is larger than the V600 & V551, and build quality of the phone is sub-standard. Unfortunately the money grubbing morons at Verizon have the best network, so, if like me, you are forced to use them, you are SOL. There is currently a hacker's reward on the net, offering over $2,500.00 to the first person who can hack the V710, and allow use of the features that Morizon has disabled, for the purpose of making more money from "Get it Now", and "Pix service". I urge all current and potential V710 users to contribute to the fund. It is done using PayPal. Follow this link for more information.

http://www.nuclearelephant.com/papers/v710hackers.html

A class action suit against Verizon & Motorola for false advertising is also being investigated.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks, Coffee. That's very helpful!

Questions:

1) I have a 545. Can I assume that the 545's BT features are the same as the X5?

2) Have you looked at the Treo's that others have recommended?

3) Regarding coverage - does anyone know if there's a web site out there somewhere that I can use to check out coverage of the different providers in my area?

4) What's wrong with the BMW voice recognition module? If I use that, am I still missing out on something with the 710?

- Dave


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Thanks, Coffee. That's very helpful!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


1: I have been told by my dealer that all 2005's have the same Bluetooth module, so the 545 should be the same as the X5, regarding Bluetooth.

2: No, because I'm stuck with Morizon, due to coverage area.

3: I looked, but could not find that info, which is why I've ported from Morizon to Cingular to T-Mobile, and then back to Morizon.

4: If you use the voice recognition module, as far as I've been told, you still will not be able to dial using the up/down arrows on the steering wheel. Also, you will need to re-enter all of your contacts & phone numbers into the BMW system, since the 710 will not share this info with anything else. Gotta love the a**holes at Morizon.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I'm currently on Verizon. As I see it, I can get a V710 and hope that the firmware gets fixed so the V710 works. Or, I could switch carriers, which would be a hassle, but which I'm willing to do. Or, I could wait to see if the 710 works, and then decide. Anyone know when the 710 problems are claimed to be fixed by?
> 
> I'd like a phone that connects via BT and lets me dial names/numbers via voice.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, neither Sprint nor Verizon have much Bluetooth mojo right now. I switched to Cingular from Sprint, not only for Bluetooth phone selection, but also because they have a GSM (now the biggest in the country after the merger with AT&T) network, which is more compatible with cell networks in Europe; I wanted to be able to use my phone overseas as well here in the States.

Cingular has several BT-enabled phones which are on the BMW-approved list; I chose the Sony Ericsson T616 and haven't looked back (they're now selling the T637, an upgraded version). Great phone, great reception, works great with the car BT system (phonebook, voice, you name it), and works like a charm in the UK too.

There is a new Motorola phone, the RAZR, which Cingular is offering, that looks really hot too, and it is BT.


----------



## LVR (Apr 21, 2004)

Try these links.....

http://www.expansys-usa.com/ with a great forum in here http://www.expansys-usa.com/forumoverview.asp

http://howardforums.com/index.php? and a link to Verizon discussions here http://howardforums.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=51

http://my-symbian.com/main/index.php

http://www.esato.com/

Many hours of knowledge in here, and a lot of BMW users finding solutions for propblems.

I use a SE T630 with full functionality in my X5. Am going up to a SE P910 now that a firmware patch exists to fix compatability to BMW

Cheers

Oh, BTW, if there is a patch (hack) around a service restriction you'll find it in these forums.....


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Anything from Ericsson. The best overall BT implementation of any phone brand I've seen. I want to move to a Treo650GSM when they're out, but I'm afraid the BT implementation is going to sux0r.


I have a Sony Ericsson P910i that is compatible and will pair up quite nicely (every time) with BMW ULF. The only gripe is the entries in your phonebook won't auto transfer. They have to be done manually which is tedious.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

rpeeples said:


> Unfortunately, neither Sprint nor Verizon have much Bluetooth mojo right now. I switched to Cingular from Sprint, not only for Bluetooth phone selection, but also because they have a GSM (now the biggest in the country after the merger with AT&T) network, which is more compatible with cell networks in Europe; I wanted to be able to use my phone overseas as well here in the States.
> 
> Cingular has several BT-enabled phones which are on the BMW-approved list; I chose the Sony Ericsson T616 and haven't looked back (they're now selling the T637, an upgraded version). Great phone, great reception, works great with the car BT system (phonebook, voice, you name it), and works like a charm in the UK too.
> 
> There is a new Motorola phone, the RAZR, which Cingular is offering, that looks really hot too, and it is BT.


Thanks! I definitely want to check this out.

So, this brings me to my earlier question - I really need some kind of unbiased source of info on how good coverage is for the various carriers. If Cingular is good, I may switch. How does one research coverage?

- Dave


----------



## rduncan (Jan 19, 2004)

*Your (Bluetooth) Mileage May Vary*



Dave T said:


> Thanks, Coffee. That's very helpful!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


(1) Unfortunately, there apparently are slight *differences in compatibility experienced by different BMW models due to their different BT implementations * (different HW, SW). :dunno: For example, on the X5, there is an excellent resource that is posting info on BMW BT compatibiolity: http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm that is a good start. However, although a phone is working on the X5, it may not work on your E60. I have an E63 and am unable to get my P910a to work yet, although another owner (BreytonX5) has been able to get his P910 to (partially) work on his X5.

(2) *Treo 650 is partially compatible*
Just read of a first person to get the Treo 650 to partially work with his (6 series) car (http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e63/5991244-1.html). Up 'til now, I've read that the Treo 650 is not compatible (Treo 650 CDMA version, GSM version still forthcoming), even though it is supposed to have the handsfree profile - more evidence that specs and reality may differe w.r.t. expectations of BT compatibility. I'd check out the E60.net board (e.g., http://forums.e60.net/index.php?showtopic=4297&hl=WORKS&st=15) for specific models of phones that you're interested in.

cheers,

Robert


----------



## rduncan (Jan 19, 2004)

*P910 Compatibility Report, BMW-compatible Bluetooth phones FAQ*

 P910 Compatibility Report, BMW-compatible Bluetooth phones FAQ

*General info: *
Here's a list of compatibility info on the BMW Bluetooth system that I've compiled. It has a load of general info and links.

*SonyEricsson P910 Compatibility with BMW Systems: *
This document is focused on compatibility of the SonyEricsson P910 and all BMW Bluetooth systems. BMW Bluetooth Compatibility FAQ

Please send me any updates and I'll happily update the site with your P910 news of general info, and I'll send general compatibility reports to the X5world site (that is the best resource that I know). :thumbsup:

Robert


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

rduncan said:


> P910 Compatibility Report, BMW-compatible Bluetooth phones FAQ
> 
> *General info: *
> Here's a list of compatibility info on the BMW Bluetooth system that I've compiled. It has a load of general info and links.
> ...


Robert,
I received your email on RF regarding the SE P910i. I used to have the older P900 and it wasn't compatible with BMW BT. So when I got the new P910i I was skeptical as to whether it'll work. To my surprise, I paired my 910i with ULF with ease. It works everytime and so does voice dialling. Phone book won't auto transfer into ULF though.

I'm curious to find out why your p910a (it has the 850mHz band) won't work on your E63. This is very interesting and I'm still trying to find out some more infos.
Regards,
Phong


----------



## LVR (Apr 21, 2004)

> So, this brings me to my earlier question - I really need some kind of unbiased source of info on how good coverage is for the various carriers. If Cingular is good, I may switch. How does one research coverage?


 Try these links that talk about your specific questions.....

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=513231&highlight=%2Bcoverage+%2Bboston

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=509972&highlight=%2Bcoverage+%2Btreo

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=509702&highlight=%2Bcoverage+%2Btreo

Join that forum and search through for lots more than I can post here.....

Cheers


----------



## Roaders (Sep 24, 2004)

rduncan said:


> P910 Compatibility Report, BMW-compatible Bluetooth phones FAQ
> 
> *General info: *
> Here's a list of compatibility info on the BMW Bluetooth system that I've compiled. It has a load of general info and links.
> ...


I've got a 1 series and a P910i which I am trying to get to work. Very annoying as I got the P910i specifically as I was told by the dealer and SE that it would work with the car.

So far I seem to be able to make calls from the car almost every time, I've only successfully accepted an incomming call once.
No phone book
I tried to transfer contacts manually but when searchign for a bluetooth device the car did not appear so I couldn't send.

How are peple getting round this problem?


----------

